# 1964 Tempest Rear Quarter Skins



## 64phil (Nov 23, 2007)

Where is the best place to buy rear quarter skins for my 1964 Tempest 2 dr. post? I just returned a set locally that I am sure were offshore knock-offs. Not even close to being usable. Anyone have actual experience with purchasing quarter skins or full quarters?

Phil


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

You may try Ames performance?


----------



## Thor7352 (Oct 11, 2010)

Dave,

I bought mine directly from Goodmark and am extremely happy with them. They actually go over the rocker which is not correct and I plan on fixing but right out of the box they look nice. I plan on putting them on in the next few weeks. I'll let you know how it goes.

-Thor


----------



## 64phil (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks Dave and Thor. 

Thor,

Please report back on how the installation goes.

Phil


----------



## 64phil (Nov 23, 2007)

Just to finish off , I have just purchased a pair of Goodmark quarter skins through Keystone (Brampton, ON, Canada). Except for a bit of shelf wear they really look good. I don't anticipate any problems with these.

Phil


----------

